# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  best way to clean print?

## chaotic1

I just finally got my first little print (a piece of jewelry) and I am happy with it. I knew it would need to be cleaned up but wondered if anyone has a suggestion of the best way to do this? It is a flat object with open areas and am thinking needle files might be too rough for this delicate an item. Sandpaper? I can't wait to try other objects and to learn how to design my own things!

----------


## angellina

well,u may google it ....if u r really looking for.!!!!!!!!!!thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ralphzoontjens

You can first sand the item with very high grit paper. Then use buffing wheels, for example on a small Dremel tool, with polishing paste. There are ultrasonic cleaners available to remove polishing residue.

Be aware that in some 3D printing processes, the outer layer is added by electroplating. In that case, be very careful with finishing as the outer layer is only a few microns thick. This makes many 3D printing processes not suitable for creating durable jewelry.

----------


## tyrannousrug2

I would use acetone. It really depends what type of plastic was used.

----------

